# Safety and Compliance Manager



## Minga

Compliance como Pre- Intevención /auditoría?
no se cuál es el cargo en español y no quiero embarrarla... 
Por favor quien me pueda ayudar, GRACIAS 
MINGA


----------



## chemgirl

*Safety and Compliance Manager = *Gerente de Seguridad y Conformidad

Saludos


----------



## Minga

EXISTE gerente de conformidad???? asi se llaman?


----------



## chemgirl

Pues, yo realicé la búsqueda en google, y aparecen varios resultados:

Vice Presidente y Gerente de Conformidad 
http://atamericas.com/factfile_detail.jsp?documento=10970&idioma=E&sector=6

Gerente de Conformidad de Productos de CertainTeed Corporation
http://www.elnuevoconstructor.com/content/2007/JanFeb/Feature1/Feature1_ESP.asp

Gerente de Conformidad
http://www.bnamericas.com/factfile_detail.jsp?idioma=E&documento=68761

...Deben  consultar  al  *gerente  de  conformidad* de exportación/importación...
http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:9KBOuQE9OG4J:www.whitemartins.com.br/site/awhite/img/institucional_padroes_integridade_empresarial_es.pdf+%22gerente+de+conformidad%22&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=9&client=firefox-a

Saludos.


----------



## pitivw

En España sería un Encargado (Delegado) para la Prevención de Riesgos Laborales


----------



## Minga

A ver qué les parece...

Gerente de Seguridad y Prevención de Riesgos Laborales


----------



## pizarro

Un aviso: NO es lo mismo el responsable/gerente de seguridad que prevención de riesgos laborales.
Aunque esté muy relacionado y en ocasiones sea la misma perosna, en empressas de tamaño media/grande pueden tener funciones diferentes.


----------



## Minga

En este caso dice Manager asi que asumo que es Gerente....


----------



## alberto magnani

"Compliance"="Cumplimiento de Normas" "Normalización"
Gerente de Seguridad y Cumplimiento de Normas


----------



## Minga

Gracias Alberto!!!!!!
me pregunto si habrá algun titulo parecido aqui que equivalga a lo mismo???


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Minga said:


> Gracias Alberto!!!!!!
> me pregunto si habrá algun titulo parecido aqui que equivalga a lo mismo???


Yo no tengo la menor idea, pero lo que haría en tu lugar es llamar a la gente de UNIT y preguntarles a ellos. Por lo menos ellos expiden un título relacionado con estas cosas, fijate:
http://www.unit.org.uy/capacitacion/programa.php?idC=21
Es una sugerencia, nada más (a lo mejor no tienen nada que ver, pero a lo mejor sí).


----------



## Minga

qué buen dato....  hago eso y confirmo el título
me fijaré también en tu link... por lo que me decís hay algo parecido, quizá sea eso... vicho y te cuento ... GRACIAS!!!!


----------

